# 2012 1.4T - tons of intake related codes



## Rymeister (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello all, first post as I am new around here. I have a 2012 Cruze 1.4T with 145K miles on it. I was experiencing a rough idle along with a couple engines codes that popped up. After reading some other posts on here, I determined that my check valve in the intake manifold went bad and caused my PVC regulator diaphragm in the valve cover to go bad. I replaced the intake as well as the valve cover to fix these issues. When I had it apart, I installed new iridium plugs (gaped to .028) cleaned the injectors, cleaned throttle body, replaced air filter, and cleaned the mass air flow sensor. I had my battery discounted while I performed the repairs and before starting the car afterwards, I cleared all the codes. The car seems to run good now except that my engine light has returned after about 15 minutes with 4 codes.
P0097 - intake air temperature sensor 2 circuit low
P11C2 - intake air humidity sensor circuit low voltage
P2199 - intake air temperature sensor 1 / 2 correlation
P0106 - manifold absolute pressure / barometric pressure sensor range / performance
I also read that the PVC hose/valve is known to go bad. Could a bad PVC hose be the cause of the 4 codes above? I would like to avoid throwing more money in parts at the car, as I am just a college student. If there are any suggestions I could try it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

did you replace the MAF?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Or simply try and clean it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Usually the P0097 is caused by a bad #2 IAT (internally shorted or open or otherwise damaged), but it could also be: 
No reference voltage to the #2 IAT sensor due to an open wire 
Excessively high intake air temperatures 
Short to ground on signal circuit 
Damaged IAT connector 
Bad PCM

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0097














P0097 Code - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low


What Does P0097 Mean? The poor running symptoms are consistent with a MAP sensor malfunction. In addition, in some cases, a bad MAP sensor will not...




troublecodehub.com





Causes for this code may include: 

IAT sensor disconnected 
Defective IAT sensor Restricted air filter 
Open or shorted circuits or connectors 
PCM or PCM programming error

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p2199

A P0106 could be caused by: 

Bad MAP sensor Water/dirt intrusion affecting MAP sensor connector 
Intermittent open in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Intermittent short in the reference, ground, or signal wire for the MAP sensor 
Ground problem due to corrosion causing intermittent signal problem 
A break in the flexible air intake duct between the MAF and the intake manifold 
Bad PCM (do not assume the PCM is bad until you've exhausted all other possibilities)

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0106


----------

